# How Not to Get a Ticket, From Ex-NYPD Cop



## kwflatbed

(Image Credit: ABC News)
_By Glenn Ruppel_
Every driver hates getting a ticket. So when you are pulled over, how do you minimize the damage to your wallet?
First, realize the risk of serious danger to the officer is quite real.
"Cops get killed on car stops," said Jerry Kane, 53, a retired New York Police Department officer. Kane said if you're pulled over, you should realize the officer will be on high alert.

*Watch the full story - including more dramatic secrets from cops and other professions - on "20/20: True Confessions" Friday at 10 p.m. ET*

"The most dangerous thing to the cop when he comes up to the car are the hands of someone, because they could hold a weapon," he said.
Drivers and passengers have been known to come out shooting, a fact cops are well aware of as they walk up to your vehicle.
"If he can see everybody's hands, immediately his blood pressure goes down, his pulse gets a bit slower," Kane said. "If it's nighttime, turn on the interior lights in your car. If it's night or day, lower all the windows on your car. &#8230; And put your hands up on the steering wheel - high, where the cop can see them."
This may make the officer more understanding and lenient, Kane said.

http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/headlines/2012/11/how-not-to-get-a-ticket-from-ex-nypd-cop/


----------



## RodneyFarva

...Or you could not drive like a asshole in the first place!


----------



## Hush

I love the classic "tough cop" crossed arms pose. I don't know if the NYPD guy is breaking any new ground with his secret insights, but when one of those FHP ticket machines starts flapping...Ill pay attention.


----------



## Killjoy

How about obeying traffic laws? Seems like a sure-fire way to avoid tickets.


----------



## Guest

Q5-TPR said:


> Especially due to recent events, ALL of my stops end with "20 days to pay or appeal". My days of breaks are OVER.....


One more reason I didn't bother stopping for you last week.

You troopahs are great. Badge out the sunroof and you go back to your hiding spot. XOXO from a speeder!



If I'm filling out a citation, they're paying for the ink. I don't write a lot, but I'm done with the warning box.


----------



## Guest

Q5-TPR said:


> Where is the Warning box? I haven't used that in years. It use to be verbal or gig. *Now it is just gig......*


That's why I don't bother that stopping nonsense for you meanies in your bluebirds.

I mostly do verbal. My job doesn't get to thrilled about lighting everyone's tits up with gigs, so I try to make the heat worth it. Generally I'm just looking for 94c or 140 violations and could care less about some of the pathetic CMRs I pull out of my ass as a pretext for stops.


----------



## Harley387

GMass said:


> If I'm filling out a citation, they're paying for the ink. I don't write a lot, but I'm done with the warning box.


Hey! That's my line! But it's

"I don't write warnings. If I'm writing, someone is paying for the ink."™


----------



## Guest

Harley387 said:


> Hey! That's my line!


I know. And I like it. Sue me, motha fucka


----------



## 263FPD

GMass said:


> _*Badge out the sunroof and you go back to your hiding spot.*_
> 
> .


I'd want a closer look. Could be a TSA badge.


----------



## Hush

Or a Worcester County Reserve Deputy Secret Squirrel Division badge....


----------



## officerbob

Show a homeland security badge. Write those guys and they will tap your phone for fun.


----------

